# Where to buy lead for pouring jigs



## WMUAlum10

Looking to get into molding my own jigs for steelhead and walleye. I have no idea where I could even get the lead to pour into the molds though. Anyone ever do this, and if so, where do you get the lead?

I will probably end up getting a couple Do-it molds to pour. It seems like a lot of the "steelhead jigs" that I have come across have weak hooks, so I would like to be able to use my own handpicked hooks and not have to worry about a hook bending out or breaking.

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## kenny ball

Go to any place that sells reloading supplies for shotgun shells and by a bag of lead shot

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RippinLipp

Lurepartsonline.com has lead, tin, or bismuth.. 1lb ingots.. Dnt now what the shipping charge will be.. Thier out of Springfield IL...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## swaprat

try www.jannsnetcraft.com they got it all lead in ingots and do it molds along with 100 paks of 32833bln's for 11.75 according to their latest catalog for 2012 unless you go to another place most places carry mustads 32833bln's on line i had a hard time finding any other brand . the hooks for the eyes are diferent then that of the walleyes. you can use aberdeens for those if jigging detroit river. for huron ohio steel head ally just use what ever you can find . i am already set up to paint etc. so it no big deal hope this helps. i ended out with the bigger mold cause they sink faster and keep the line tighter lighter mold are ok too it up to you what you get i think your better of with the smaller mold by do it stl-8sa not the stl-8ma you will use more of the jigs out of the smaller one. mine goes to 1/4 once which is way to big. no one helped me on it. all i got to do is buy the smaller one and start painting.


----------



## RippinLipp

Also look at Jammin Jigs.. He has steelhead jig and I believe they come with VMC hooks.. Also his minnow jigs (not the humpback) will work.. They have a strong hook.. Ive taken a few steelies with them.. Are you looking to drift waxies or are you gonna tye on some feather.. If its waxies then his jigs will work.. Also there only 64cents apiece.. Its worth taking a look..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redshirt32

WMUAlum10 said:


> Looking to get into molding my own jigs for steelhead and walleye. I have no idea where I could even get the lead to pour into the molds though. Anyone ever do this, and if so, where do you get the lead?
> 
> I will probably end up getting a couple Do-it molds to pour. It seems like a lot of the "steelhead jigs" that I have come across have weak hooks, so I would like to be able to use my own handpicked hooks and not have to worry about a hook bending out or breaking.
> 
> Any info is appreciated!


I think before I went to retail outlet I'd give a scrap dealer a try. I've bought from some in the past and got below market on it. Maybe even a auto garage. Wheel weights.


----------



## WMUAlum10

rippinlipp, I am looking to do my own. I tie all of my own flies, and figured that I would get into jig tying as well. Will probably tie on some feathers/marabou or bunny strip to be tipped with waxies or spawn.

I actually bought a couple dozen of those steelhead jigs that you speak of, and to be honest, not all that impressed with the strength of the hook. Had 2-3 straighten out and 2-3 completely break off on fish (yes, drag was loose, I know how to fight these fish). Needless to say I am reluctant to tie another one on. I have seen/used other steelie jigs with much stronger hooks and have been much more satisfied.

I have a buddy who manages a scrap yard, I will see if he will check and see if he can find me some next week.

What hooks do you all recommend? Obviously one designed for the mold, but just to get a better idea.

Thanks for all of the info, much appreciated


----------



## swaprat

WMUAlum10 said:


> rippinlipp, I am looking to do my own. I tie all of my own flies, and figured that I would get into jig tying as well. Will probably tie on some feathers/marabou or bunny strip to be tipped with waxies or spawn.
> 
> I actually bought a couple dozen of those steelhead jigs that you speak of, and to be honest, not all that impressed with the strength of the hook. Had 2-3 straighten out and 2-3 completely break off on fish (yes, drag was loose, I know how to fight these fish). Needless to say I am reluctant to tie another one on. I have seen/used other steelie jigs with much stronger hooks and have been much more satisfied.
> 
> I have a buddy who manages a scrap yard, I will see if he will check and see if he can find me some next week.
> 
> What hooks do you all recommend? Obviously one designed for the mold, but just to get a better idea.
> 
> Thanks for all of the info, much appreciated


please tell me if you can find better. there was another brand but they only came in 6/0 5/0 down to 2/0 so they would not fit the better mold. but think they were for alska or the pnw. the only ones i could find were those mustads there 2 x strong foraged at the bend of the hook so not to snap off. i was never impressed with mustad as you can see why i made that first statment. any ways the 32833bln is the only hook that is 2x strong and foraged at the bend. that's the flat you will see on them. with the smaller heads they make less nosie at splash down. 


lol's i am only using the 1/16 once with a size 4 hook on mine can't even use the other three they are to big. i think 1/32 is what the guy at little dipper uses it the second one from the smallest jig i am using the second biggest one on the smallest mold which is a 1/16 once. with the lighter jigs you can get away with lighter floats to. any ways don't like using scrap because of the dirt will go to the bottom of the smolting pot and clog it "on mine". if looking for a cheap lee production pot go to there home page of the mfg site. like google lee production pot and go to their home page. i think it is 43.99 and 57.99 shipped. were it's 57.99 + s&h at janns


these are the only other hooks as you can se they are 2/0 and 1/0 only for like the pnw. 


http://gamakatsu.com/new_products/new_jig90hwrb.htm




here is that lee production pot 4 if you need one it is 44.99 here plus shipping.

http://www.factorysales.com/html/xcart/catalog/melters.html


----------



## roger23

around Toledo you can usually buy lead for 75 cents a pound,scrap yards here don't want to deal with small sales, of less than 1000 lbs,they were only paying 38 cents for scrap lead..wheel weights work fine for jigs ,,a lot of shops will give them away,it is a little dirty takes a little more heat and make sure the mold is hot,,I use soft lead only because I have a lot it pours better,but for jigs wheel weights will work fine


----------



## MickL

FYI, I see that the Mustad website says the 32833BLN hook has a new ref.#....... now they call it 32833NP-BN.


----------



## fishfearme59

go to a tire store and get wheel weights they will usually give you the used ones. Also check your local scrap yard they may sell you some. Also plumbing supply stores they use lead to seal some cast iron pipe. They sell it in bars. I bought a bunch of used cannon balls at a rummage sale a few years ago also.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos

Scrapyards are usually the cheapest, look for cable sheathing, lead wall lining and lead pipe. These are the purest forms of lead, the softest and have a lower amount of impurities. Wheel weight lead is harder, has a lot of things in it like antimony which is added for hardness and is one of the most toxic heavy metals commonly alloyed with lead. Wheel weight (all hard lead)lead also sticks a bit more in your molds. 

A note of caution about lead pipe that was used for water pipe(yes there are still 100's of miles of lead water pipe still in use today) water can sometimes be trapped in voids or pores, so even if it is dry, it can still have some in it. When you add it to your smelter, it can explode. Use gloves, face shield and add it slowly.


----------



## Conlawen

I hit the local Belle Tire, leave a 5-gallon bucket there, and ask the manager to hang on to the used wheel weights...a few days later I pick up a bucket full, hand the manager a $20, and I'm set for a few seasons. On a side note, the lead used in wheel weights is harder than the lead traditionally sold for jig pouring and it melts at a slightly higher temperature. 

(I haven't read the whole thread, so I apologize if I'm repeating something someone else has already stated.)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ruger 454

I have plenty of lead if you want to pick it up I live by Ford&Lilley shoot me a pm.


----------



## Chrome steel

Scrap yards......buy and sell...


----------



## Setters & Labs

What about using old downrigger cannon balls? Is this lead suitable for jigs?


----------



## Eyefull

In summer, drive down US10 towards Ludington and pick up downrigger balls off side of road.


----------



## Chad1981

Go to a tire shop amd ask for lead from car tires. You will have to clean it but hell its cheep

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Birddogm33

Almost any auto paint supply store has lead as they use it for body filler. You can buy it in 1lb. sticks.


----------



## Zib

If you want a local one-stop shop for lead, jig molds, melting pots, hooks, & fly tying stuff then go to Andy's Tackle Box in Melvindale. Andy's sells lead for $1.50 /Lb.

Andy's Tackle Box 
17485 Dix Rd, Melvindale, MI 48122 
(313) 388-3474


----------

